# Mirdif



## lkr222 (Jul 14, 2011)

Any new teachers moving to mirdif? Or current teachers who can shed some light?


----------



## rtenhave34 (May 27, 2011)

lkr222 said:


> Any new teachers moving to mirdif? Or current teachers who can shed some light?


On..???

The area, the people, the rents, the shops, living in general??

It helps to be a little more elaborate when asking a question like this.


----------



## lkr222 (Jul 14, 2011)

Just on being new to Dubai and living and teaching in Mirdif. The area, people, convenience to the rest of Dubai, etc.....


----------

